# My new BOSS AD-10 Acoustic Preamp - first impressions.



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

After my Fishman AURA Spectrum DI stopped working, I decided to switch things up and I ordered one of those new Boss AD-10 acoustic preamps. Here's my take on it so far.

I am currently trying out the unit using my Martin 12 string with undersadle pick up w/Fishman Presys+. I have no other effects in the mix and the o/p is going to a pair of Yamaha monitors (not an amp). I have not tried other types of pick ups yet.

So. I got my AD-10 a few days ago and already there is an issue. The Chorus fx does not work. Tried everything including a factory reset but still nothing. It'll have to go back.

Otherwise, here are some prelim pros and cons from my point of view.

Pros:

Sounds amazingly pure and clean - best I have ever heard. No hiss no hums.
Mixable inputs for 2-pickup guitar or 2 different guitars
Extensive EQ to sculpt your sound a million different ways
Impressive anti feedback and acoustic resonance to further enhance sound
No need for external tuner, looper, compressor, reverb, delay or chorus (or amp, actually)
2 L/R o/p one xlr and one qtr inch with optional pre or post fx
Up to 10 global memory presets (will be so handy for my 5 different acoustics)
Most features fully programmable for complete control of your sound
USB compatible as a direct interface to your DAW/computer (no need for separate DAW interface anymore)
Boost footswitch for those louder solos
(Did I mention that it sounds incredibly pure and crisp?)
Cons: Some minor, some major (to me)

No dedicated headset jack (you have to use one of the o/p jacks)!
No L/R balance controls for the o/p
Looper is only 80 seconds and loops cannot be stored
FX loop is mono-only (I wish it was stereo)
Display panel SUCKS! It is tiny and incredibly "Mickey Mouse" in this day&age of stunning displays on everything. It is confusing with very cryptic 2-symbol characters for which you need the manual to decipher. This is the worst part of the unit, I think.

Lastly, I tried to contact Boss Support but to no avail as the link in Roland Canada for "Boss Service" is actually invalid. I have contacted my excellent Dealer to figure out what to do with the Chorus issue but I have to say that trying to get a hold of Boss Warranty Service has so far been frustrating and underwhelming (unlike Fishman and TC Helicon who have stellar and lighting fast service)

My 2 cents ... for now.


----------

